# Chicken Chimney on the BGE



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I just bought a Chicken Chimney at Academy this weekend and tried it out tonight. I'm gonna try a good size turkey on it too...It is rather large so the small 2-3 lb chickens wouldn't work. This was a 6 lb chicken and I had to fight to get that joker on there! I used Mojo and injected the chicken 1st, then rubbed New Orleans Blackening Season on it!!! I put it on the BGE fer about 3 hours at 200-220 degrees. That joker was gobbled up by the whole family (5 folks) with only a smidgen left fer a light lunch. That wth the side trimmings of corn, broccoli w/ cheese, and broccoli and rice made it a great meal!!! Enjoy the pics!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that looks good! The chicken has a nice color to the meat. Way to go!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks good! Something on theorder of a Drunk Chicken.

Skip


----------

